

The most overlooked Apache performance tweak. Stop using .htaccess - uaygsfdbzf
http://haydenjames.io/disable-htaccess-wordpress-performance/

======
djokkataja
Serious question: if you're removing .htaccess for performance reasons, why
not just use Nginx instead? I've set up a few WordPress sites on Apache that I
later switched to Nginx for performance reasons, and the only reason I can
think of for sticking with Apache would be for the (slight) convenience of the
.htaccess file.

